# Crawfish Trap wanted



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

HELP! I need plans to build a simple, effective Crawfish trap using rabbit wire if you got it. I think I could work from a good picture. Thanks...Glen


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Easier to show than tell.Square Box with a ramp going in one side,with couple inch opening along the top and a Door to get them out at the top.

Or you can fix like a Minnow Trap with a larger opening.

big rockpile


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

maybe these pictures might help.

The trap is about 18 inches x 18 inches and about 6 inches high. 

Side view:










Front view (this is where the crayfish enter the trap going up that ramp):


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I just got done researching this so I could build some. Everything I read said round ones work better because they lie flat on the bottom more often so the crawdads can get in. I've made flat ones before but it seems the pro trappers all use round. I made a round one yesterday and threw it in a lake to see if there were any in it. I made the hole 2 1/4". Came back to check it and it was full of perch. Here they limit you to 12X12X18. If you could make a bigger trap with a 3-4" hole, you would never run out of perch.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Here's one of mine.....









The trap is made out of rebar and it's covered with rabbit wire. They crawl into the cones and can't get back out. The top has a lid for putting bait in and taking the crawfish out.
It's about 3 ft long, 2 ft wide and about 18 inches tall (you can make them any size). If you do not have a welder you might be able to wire them together.............my frame is welded.
I cover the frame with the rabbit wire and use small wire to attach it, 
The holes are cut in the sides and cones made of the same rabbit wire are inserted. I use small hog rings to keep the cones together....wire would be fine.
I insert the cones into the holes and "sew" them in place with a small wire.

The top has a lid.........I formed it with some #9 clothes line wire and covered it with the rabbit wire.........Sewed it on the frame with some small wire.

I put the bait in and leave it out overnight. The crawdads, crawl into the cones and drop down onto the trap bottom to get the bait and can't get back out.

Each end of the trap has a wire handle..........I tie a rope to a handle at one end so I can throw the trap out as far as I can and tie the rope off to a tree or tie it onto a large stick pushed into the ground, so the trap won't go anywhere.

I use it to harvest my freshwater shrimp too.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The commercial trappers use round ones placed on end with an open top that reaches above the surface. That way you can dump them out faster.

You can buy Gee traps for about $10.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

I use a round ring net. I made it out of a heavy guage wire for the circular form so it will remain stiff and then sewed nylon netting to it. Then fastened wire handles in a criss-cross up and over the net. The net must be concaved so when you lift it the crawfish will sink toward the middle. Use a safety pin and clip the bait (preferably fish) to the center of the net. Add a rock for weight and place the net flat down on the bottom surface. Have a line tied to the criss-cross handles and after about 15 minutes lift the ring net up out of the water. You might be amazed at the amount of crawfish you will have in it after just a few minutes.


----------



## digdirtplanthar (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't have a camera or would take pictures of one I'm building.

Check with your state regulations to see what size opening you can use.

Here in Missouri the opening can be 18 inches long but only 1 1/2 inch tall.

If you use a circle opening it can only be 1 1/2 inches in diameter. I build both square and round type traps and both long ends have an opening of 1 1/2 inch X 8 inches. That way I stay below the 18 inch long opening.

I have about 30 and empty every day right now. I cook and then freeze for winter.

digdirtplantharvest


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

The kind used down here:

http://www.fishnetco.com/crayfish.htm


----------

